# creepy images



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

want to be creeped out? check out this photographer's series of works (a kind of you) about monkeys dressed as humans used for begging purposes in Asia.
Also worth checking out is his Hyena series


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Weird! Very weird. Not all the pics are 'my cup of tea', but the photography itself is excellent. He's done some stunning landscapes too


----------

